# The EpiPen Alternative That Costs Just $10



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2017)

*The EpiPen Alternative That Costs Just $10*

*Get the best deals on auto-injectors to stop severe allergic reactions*

By Ginger Skinner

Last updated: February 03, 2017

Good news: Now you can get an EpiPen alternative known as generic Adrenaclick for as little as $10 for a two-pack at CVS—and you don't need insurance to get it.

What's more, there are other alternatives such as generic EpiPen and Auvi-Q—a third competitor soon back on the market— that you can get for free, depending on your insurance and manufacturer coupons.

EpiPen's manufacturer, Mylan Pharmaceuticals, has steadily increased the price of a two-pack over several years to $600 or more—even for people with insurance. The sharply higher price shocked parents last summer when they went to buy EpiPen devices for their children for the new school year.
The EpiPen Alternative That Costs Just $10

_Just for your information._ _Most likely you or someone you know has a severe allergy to something._


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 18, 2017)

Penelope said:


> *The EpiPen Alternative That Costs Just $10*
> 
> *Get the best deals on auto-injectors to stop severe allergic reactions*
> 
> ...



Can you use EBT to get them.  Freeloaders everywhere want to know.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 18, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > *The EpiPen Alternative That Costs Just $10*
> ...



I really don't know, try it.  Or you might want to pay 600 for the EpiPens, but if you do that would be foolish.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 18, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I don't use epinephrine or food stamps.  Don't need the former and am willing to support myself so not to rely on the latter to do for me what I do for myself.  

I'm sure the MediCAID freeloaders are curious.


----------



## mamooth (Aug 18, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> I'm sure the MediCAID freeloaders are curious.



That's right, only freeloaders want to see people not die from a bee sting.

You're a disgusting person.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 18, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the MediCAID freeloaders are curious.
> ...



I don't want to see anyone die from a bee sting.  However, that doesn't obligate me to offset the costs of it nor make me a disgusting person if I choose to not do so.  

If you want to see disgusting, look toward all those bleeding hearts on the left that claim they care for the health of others enough to demand the rest of us be forced to pay for it.  If they cared, they'd pay themselves with their money and not say a damn thing about it.  Since they won't, that makes them disgusting.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> I don't want to see anyone die from a bee sting. However, that doesn't obligate me to offset the costs of it nor make me a disgusting person if I choose to not do so.
> 
> If you want to see disgusting, look toward all those bleeding hearts on the left that claim they care for the health of others enough to demand the rest of us be forced to pay for it. If they cared, they'd pay themselves with their money and not say a damn thing about it. Since they won't, that makes them disgusting.



Here's the thing.  We all end up paying for things we don't like. 

I personally don't like paying 900 Billion a year to feed a bloated military that keeps sticking its nose in other people's business. 

I promise you, if you put "What my Tax Dollars Go to" to a vote, Medicaid would get fully funded before the F-22 Raptor.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to see anyone die from a bee sting. However, that doesn't obligate me to offset the costs of it nor make me a disgusting person if I choose to not do so.
> ...



Typical leftwing answer.  

Here's the thing.  Funding for the military can be seen as a delegated power of Congress where funding for healthcare has no such thing.  

You can promise?  Can you prove your claim?    I can prove mine about what is and what isn't in the Constitution.  

I can promise you that you bleeding hearts claims about caring are only words.  I can prove it, too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Typical leftwing answer.
> 
> Here's the thing. Funding for the military can be seen as a delegated power of Congress where funding for healthcare has no such thing.



Actually, the constitution only calls for "providing for a common defense'.  George Washington actually warned against standing armies and foreign entanglements in his farewell address.  spending 400 Million a copy on a plane to fight wars on the other side of the planet over how many Imam's can dance on the head of a pin is pretty much the opposite of what Washington had in mind.   

Moving right along. 



Conservative65 said:


> You can promise? Can you prove your claim? I can prove mine about what is and what isn't in the Constitution.



Well, no, you can't.  you can't find magic airplanes that are invisible and can't fly in the rain ANYWHERE in the constitution.   



Conservative65 said:


> I can promise you that you bleeding hearts claims about caring are only words. I can prove it, too.



No, you can't. You can only take people at their word. 

In fact, when you say the N-word with a lot of glee, I do take you at your word that you are a racist piece of shit.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Typical leftwing answer.
> ...



I can find where Congress has the authority to fund the military.  You can't find one word that says healthcare.  

When you pucker up to Obama's ass, I do take you by your actions that you are a NL.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 21, 2017)

Last year, Adrenaclick, cost more than a couple hundred dollars her shot.  I wonder what happened to lower the price.

The generic drug costs under a dollar to produce, yet it has been very expensive because the government only allows people to buy the drug from just two different companies.  This allows the companies to wink at each other and raise the price through the roof.

Of course, you can't really get it for $10.  No doubt CVS has already raised the price and the $100 coupon has expired.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> I can find where Congress has the authority to fund the military. You can't find one word that says healthcare.



It says "common defense" and "militia". It says nothing about standing armies. 



Conservative65 said:


> When you pucker up to Obama's ass, I do take you by your actions that you are a NL.



Guy, your weird gay fantasies about your the president aside, you are kind of racist.  

So what did the bad black man do you?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I can find where Congress has the authority to fund the military. You can't find one word that says healthcare.
> ...



It says "raise and support Armies" and "provide and MAINTAIN a Navy".

Not my fault you do that to Obama.    Why can't you admit what you do, BOY?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> It says "raise and support Armies" and "provide and MAINTAIN a Navy".



Okay, except that has nothing to do with really expensive planes and only says to raise armies in wartime.  

You see, that's the problem with a slavish devotion to the constitution.... they really weren't thinking that far ahead.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to see anyone die from a bee sting. However, that doesn't obligate me to offset the costs of it nor make me a disgusting person if I choose to not do so.
> ...


It's the politicians telling the military to stick its nose in other peoples' business

I find it funny that you like to stick your nose in other peoples' business yet you don't like government doing it


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 21, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> It's the politicians telling the military to stick its nose in other peoples' business
> 
> I find it funny that you like to stick your nose in other peoples' business yet you don't like government doing it



I think it depends on the circumstances... but never mind.  Go back ot the Libertarian Kiddy Table, the grownups are talking.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 21, 2017)

Who needs an epi pen when you can get liquid epinephrine and use a syringe?

It's really cheap that way.  Fill a couple syringes and carry them with you.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > It's the politicians telling the military to stick its nose in other peoples' business
> ...



You still don't seem to understand that I am not a libertarian because you are unable to think beyond labels.

You are too dense to see the irony of a control freak like you complaining about the government sticking its nose in other peoples' business when that is all you ever do


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 21, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Who needs an epi pen when you can get liquid epinephrine and use a syringe?
> 
> It's really cheap that way. Fill a couple syringes and carry them with you.



Yeah, because most people are competent to administer an intervenous injection in the correct does while having a severe allergic attack.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs an epi pen when you can get liquid epinephrine and use a syringe?
> ...



It's not administered intravenously you idiot.  You jab it into your thigh muscle (intramuscular)

Maybe you should actually learn about what you're talking about for once


----------



## mamooth (Aug 21, 2017)

I was wondering how to obtain liquid epinephrine, so I searched around. Veterinary sources would be the way to go, being it's the same drug, whether intended for animals or humans. 50 ml of 1:1000 strength for $24. Alas, it still requires a vet's prescription, otherwise I'd buy a vial.

It does demonstrate is how cheap epinephrine really is, and how big the markup is on those pens. An epi pen contains 0.3 ml of 1:1000 epinephrine. That's about 15 cents worth, going by the veterinary price. Those epi pens are a massive scam. Even $10 is more than they should cost. The damn pens should be mass produced and sold OTC for $5.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 21, 2017)

mamooth said:


> I was wondering how to obtain liquid epinephrine, so I searched around. Veterinary sources would be the way to go, being it's the same drug, whether intended for animals or humans. 50 ml of 1:1000 strength for $24. Alas, it still requires a vet's prescription, otherwise I'd buy a vial.
> 
> It does demonstrate is how cheap epinephrine really is, and how big the markup is on those pens. An epi pen contains 0.3 ml of 1:1000 epinephrine. That's about 15 cents worth, going by the veterinary price. Those epi pens are a massive scam. Even $10 is more than they should cost. The damn pens should be mass produced and sold OTC for $5.



Doctors used to prescribe epinephrine to people before there were epi pens.  They still can.  It's really no more difficult to stab your thigh muscle with a syringe than it is an epi pen the only difference is that you have to manually push the plunger

Epinephrine in a syringe will retain its potency for several months even if  not refrigerated .


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It says "raise and support Armies" and "provide and MAINTAIN a Navy".
> ...



Where does it say to raise armies only in wartime?  Exact quote please.

You see, your problem is that you hate the Constitution so you want it ignored to suit you agenda.

As for the costs, tough shit.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > It's the politicians telling the military to stick its nose in other peoples' business
> ...



If you were a grownup, you could keep a job and not expect the government to take responsibility when something goes wrong in your life.  You'd do it yourself.  That's what grownups do, son.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 22, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



He thinks anyone not showing 100% devotion to the government to solve problems in their lives is a Libertarian.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs an epi pen when you can get liquid epinephrine and use a syringe?
> ...



"does"?  "intervenous"?

You're not competent enough to spell the words correctly, moron.

Just so you'll know for future reference, it's "dose" and "intravenous".

By the way the DOSE is administered intramuscular.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 22, 2017)

mamooth said:


> I was wondering how to obtain liquid epinephrine, so I searched around. Veterinary sources would be the way to go, being it's the same drug, whether intended for animals or humans. 50 ml of 1:1000 strength for $24. Alas, it still requires a vet's prescription, otherwise I'd buy a vial.
> 
> It does demonstrate is how cheap epinephrine really is, and how big the markup is on those pens. An epi pen contains 0.3 ml of 1:1000 epinephrine. That's about 15 cents worth, going by the veterinary price. Those epi pens are a massive scam. Even $10 is more than they should cost. The damn pens should be mass produced and sold OTC for $5.



Why don't you go about mass producing them and selling them for that.  Or do you expect the government to force others to do that because you say so?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 22, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Maybe read the Dick Act of 1902. Then read the Militia Acts of 1792.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 22, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Joe was arguing that the Constitution said that.  Are you saying the same thing?  

Try not sucking Obama's dick and reading the Constitution for a change.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 22, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> As for the costs, tough shit



Yeah, I think our money is better spent on keeping poor kids from dying from treatable diseases than on a 400 million dollar plane that apparently can't even fly in the rain. 

http://nypost.com/2009/07/17/cant-fly-wont-die/

_Pilots call high-maintenance aircraft “hangar queens.” Well, the F-22’s a hangar empress. After three expensive decades in development, the plane meets fewer than one-third of its specified requirements.

But defense giant Lockheed Martin’s immense clout on the Hill threatens to force you, the taxpayer, to buy still more of these pieces of junk.

And wait — the details get worse. *The fighter’s weapons don’t work as promised. The stealth coating can’t withstand rain or blowing sand. Even the cockpit canopy has failed repeatedly. On any given day, barely half of the planes already deployed are in shape to fly.*

And that’s in peacetime, under ideal maintenance conditions. Imagine if this dodo bird had to go to war. An enemy could flood the skies with less-capable-but-cheaper aircraft while the F-22 was in therapy. And what would readiness rates be like after months of combat?_


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 22, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> If you were a grownup, you could keep a job and not expect the government to take responsibility when something goes wrong in your life. You'd do it yourself. That's what grownups do, son.



I've been working since I was 16, thanks.  Own my own business, too.


----------



## dblack (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the costs, tough shit
> ...



I agree. That's why we, each of us, should decide for ourselves how to spend our money, rather than having elected representatives do it for us.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 22, 2017)

dblack said:


> I agree. That's why we, each of us, should decide for ourselves how to spend our money, rather than having elected representatives do it for us.



again, go back to the Libertarian Kiddy Table, the grownups are talking. We'll get you an Ayn Rand Coloring book later if you eat all your veggies.


----------



## dblack (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. That's why we, each of us, should decide for ourselves how to spend our money, rather than having elected representatives do it for us.
> ...



In other words, "I got nuthin" (still).


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 22, 2017)

dblack said:


> In other words, "I got nuthin" (still).



There's really nothing to say to Libertarians... other than this.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the costs, tough shit
> ...



I think that the parents of those kids should be responsible for the ones they produced.  If I didn't get the pussy the kids came out of, the kids isn't my responsibility.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, "I got nuthin" (still).
> ...



There's really nothing to say to leeches, freeloaders, and the ones that support them being that except   . . . either start doing for yourself or fucking do without.    Those of us that are personally responsible for our lives aren't your ATM.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 22, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> I think that the parents of those kids should be responsible for the ones they produced. If I didn't get the pussy the kids came out of, the kids isn't my responsibility.



Okay, guy, you done der sound like a redneck.  



Conservative65 said:


> There's really nothing to say to leeches, freeloaders, and the ones that support them being that except . . . either start doing for yourself or fucking do without. Those of us that are personally responsible for our lives aren't your ATM.



Guy, here's the thing.  I have no problem with REQUIRING companies that hire people to pay them a fair wage so people aren't on food stamps and medicaid... but the fact that the wealthy want to cheat the people who do the actual work is the problem. 

It wasn't a problem we had 50 years ago when we had unions.


----------



## dblack (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > In other words, "I got nuthin" (still).
> ...



Actually, there's plenty to say. Plenty of valid critiques of libertarianism. Nothing you could wrap your head around, but again .... if all you can come up with are pseudo-memes and silly quips, I'll assume that's all you got.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the parents of those kids should be responsible for the ones they produced. If I didn't get the pussy the kids came out of, the kids isn't my responsibility.
> ...



I was is be speakin' Ebonics.  You didn't understand?

Here's the thing.  If the person has $5/hour skills and gets paid $5/hour, that's a fair wage.  How is that cheating someone?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 22, 2017)

dblack said:


> Actually, there's plenty to say. Plenty of valid critiques of libertarianism. Nothing you could wrap your head around, but again .... if all you can come up with are pseudo-memes and silly quips, I'll assume that's all you got.



Actually, your child-like view of the world isn't worthy of more than a quip.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 22, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Here's the thing. If the person has $5/hour skills and gets paid $5/hour, that's a fair wage. How is that cheating someone?



That the person profiting off the labor is making more than $5.00 an hour. 

If you are paying the help $5.00 an hour and the CEO 8 figures, something is truly screwed up with that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 22, 2017)

There was a thread like this around 18 mos ago.


----------



## dblack (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, there's plenty to say. Plenty of valid critiques of libertarianism. Nothing you could wrap your head around, but again .... if all you can come up with are pseudo-memes and silly quips, I'll assume that's all you got.
> ...



Still nothin'... You run away every time Joe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 22, 2017)

dblack said:


> Still nothin'... You run away every time Joe.



NO, there's just no point talking to children...


----------



## dblack (Aug 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Still nothin'... You run away every time Joe.
> ...



Certainly not if they're challenging you to defend your positions! Such impertinent children should be seen, and not heard.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 22, 2017)

mamooth said:


> The damn pens should be mass produced and sold OTC for $5.



Generic prescription drugs would cost the same as OTC drugs if not for the government banning market competition in the prescription drug market.  Only two companies can legally sell Epinephrine, even though a thousand companies would be happy to sell it for $5.  The result is outrageous prices, including $600 for a 2-pack.

How to make medical care affordable?  End the government.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> There was a thread like this around 18 mos ago.


you were not here 18 months ago....unless.....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 22, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > There was a thread like this around 18 mos ago.
> ...



Dear Harry who used to stalk Dot Com, The momentum from this topic was greatest on forums 13-18 mos ago.

I was on a couple of other forums, they banned me for excessive Trump win celebration and bragging about my .303.

One didn't..but I like to spar with leftists.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


yet you supported and defended one of the biggest lefties this site had....yea i believe you....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 22, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Oh please Harry, make me the target of your Dot Com obsession. WARNING: You may have a bad time doing that.

I ain't the one to fuck with, and I ain't in the mood, k?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


oh im shacking in my little booties.....you sound like your good buddy.....he was big with threats too....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 22, 2017)

Twat Com self-owned more than anything and it was hilarious!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 22, 2017)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/search/12988230/?page=2

You know you love it!


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 22, 2017)

mamooth said:


> I was wondering how to obtain liquid epinephrine, so I searched around. Veterinary sources would be the way to go, being it's the same drug, whether intended for animals or humans. 50 ml of 1:1000 strength for $24. Alas, it still requires a vet's prescription, otherwise I'd buy a vial.
> 
> It does demonstrate is how cheap epinephrine really is, and how big the markup is on those pens. An epi pen contains 0.3 ml of 1:1000 epinephrine. That's about 15 cents worth, going by the veterinary price. Those epi pens are a massive scam. Even $10 is more than they should cost. The damn pens should be mass produced and sold OTC for $5.



Just go into any vet office, sit down in the waiting room and start licking yourself and whining you may just get them to write you a prescription.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, there's plenty to say. Plenty of valid critiques of libertarianism. Nothing you could wrap your head around, but again .... if all you can come up with are pseudo-memes and silly quips, I'll assume that's all you got.
> ...



He's not the one that says he hates the Constitution because he doesn't like what it says.  You are.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Still nothin'... You run away every time Joe.
> ...



A better question is what have you ever done for yourself?  Since you think the government should do so much, I'll go with nothing.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the thing. If the person has $5/hour skills and gets paid $5/hour, that's a fair wage. How is that cheating someone?
> ...



Only to someone like you that doesn't have the skills but to make $5/hour.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The only freeloaders are your congressional buddies who keep extending patents for their donors so they can price gouge US citizens.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I don't have any buddies in Congress.  

Supply and demand.  What's the problem?


----------



## KissMy (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



You are the problem. People you support who keep extending patents for their donors so they can price gouge US citizens. You are angry about this $10 competitor taking money from Mylan who paid for your congressman. You are anti free market. You support inflation & screwing workers. Plus you are a NH who denies them work so we must work like slaves to support them.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I don't have a problem with the $10 competitor.  I support competition which means I am pro free market.    

Since you claim Mylan paid for my Congressman, please tell me who that is.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 23, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


You do know people don't have to buy epipens don't you?

There are many other ways the extremely small percentage of people who have allergies severe enough to warrant carrying epinephrine to protect themselves


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



KissMy just wants to whine about the free market.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> He's not the one that says he hates the Constitution because he doesn't like what it says. You are.



NO, I don't like it because it's a badly written 18th century relic.  

Which has nothing to do with why Libertarians are child-like retards. 



Conservative65 said:


> Only to someone like you that doesn't have the skills but to make $5/hour.



Wouldn't know, haven't made that little since the 1980's.  

When $5.00 was still worth something. 

I'm sure now that you got your promotion to Possum Catcher, it's all good.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > He's not the one that says he hates the Constitution because he doesn't like what it says. You are.
> ...



Your disagreement with it doesn't equate to poorly written.  Sorry.

I'm sure that since you've moved up to NL, all is good with you.  That's if you can call it a move up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Your disagreement with it doesn't equate to poorly written. Sorry.



Of course it's poorly written. 

Electoral college instead of direct election. No other office for this country does that, and no other country thought that was a good idea. 

A militia amendment that is so badly written both sides on the gun control debate cite it as support of their position. 

Allowing slavery as an institution. 

Most countries are't still using the constitution they came up with 240 years ago... they've moved on.  So should we.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Your disagreement with it doesn't equate to poorly written. Sorry.
> ...



Like I said, son, you disliking it doesn't equate to poorly written.  You sound like kid saying I don't like it so it's wrong.  

Perhaps you should move on if you don't like it here.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 23, 2017)

Anti Free Market Citizen Raping Repubtards are on the Take for Big Pharma!


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Nonetheless, a child in need shouldn't have to pay for the faults of their parents.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Unless I got the pussy that child came out of, it's not my responsibility because his/her parents are faulty.    It doesn't default to those that didn't produce the child because those that did refuse to do their job.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Where does the line of "not my responsibility" and "the common welfare" cross?  How about "common defence"?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Common defense is explained in several clauses of Article I, Section 8.    It crosses when those creating a child do so.  It becomes their responsibility.    I don't expect anyone to care for my children or when they actually were under my care when younger. I did so for many reasons but primarily because I was part of producing them.   By expecting those that have the child to care for it because they had it, I'm not asking them to do anything that I haven't already done.   Isn't caring for your own children one of the basic responsibilities in life?  If they can't do that, I suppose we can't expect much of anything from those people.  

The sad part is many people that have multiple children do so despite being unable to support the ones they already have.  I've yet to have anyone explain to me how they thing having more is going to help things.  I guess if certain ideologies continue to hand those parents things when taking such an action they have no reason to stop.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Yes, children should be the responsibility of the parents.  If it was up to me, I'd require people to have a license to have kids or suffer a penalty....but that's not going to happen.

If the children were being attacked by rogues or terrorists, I doubt many would be as crass as to say "It's the parents responsibility".  It become fuzzier when children are attacked by corporate raiders willing to let American children suffer or die for the sake of a fucking dollar.

OTOH, if "We, the People" were allowed to tar and feather or assassinate such assholes, I'd readily agree "let the parents (and their friends) handle it".


----------



## dblack (Aug 23, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 23, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



All you needed to say was the first sentence and been done.  It's all that needed to be said.  Anything after that is saying something is a problem but I don't want to do what's necessary to fix it.  

There's quite a difference between someone raising their hand to a child in the manner in which you speak and it being the responsibility of the parents to provide for their kids what they should be providing.    I'm for common defense and personal responsibility depending on the situation.

If you think tar and feathering is OK for people charing more than what you think they should charge, perhaps the parents that won't do the very least for the kids they produce should have the same done to them.  If you won't do for you own kids what is considered the basics, you're the worst type POS that exists.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> ...If you think tar and feathering is OK for people charing more than what you think they should charge, perhaps the parents that won't do the very least for the kids they produce should have the same done to them.  If you won't do for you own kids what is considered the basics, you're the worst type POS that exists.


There's a reason why gouging people is illegal.

The worst type POS is someone who allows children to suffer just to pad their wallet.  Yes, people deserve the fruits of their labors, but that wasn't what they were doing.

Why Did Mylan Hike EpiPen Prices 400%? Because They Could

The bigger picture, of course, is the long term effects on the nation as a whole, both the common welfare and the national defense.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 23, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> There's a reason why gouging people is illegal.



"Gouging" shouldn't be illegal.  If I own something, I should have the right to charge whatever price I want.  Also, there are benefits to gouging, such as preserving things in short supply from hoarders.



> Why Did Mylan Hike EpiPen Prices 400%? Because They Could



Why did Mylan hike EpiPen prices 400%, because your government banned competition.  Only two companies are allowed to sell the generic drug in the US.   There are other reasons and they all go back to the government.


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Good for you.  You don't need epinephine.  

But are you willing to pay 60 times more than the cost of a generic for a brand name product?


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



If someone who makes $5 per hour has a child who has anaphylactic reactions to bees, without insurance, they will need to work for 3 weeks to pay for the Epipen.  And during that 3 weeks, they will not be able to afford food or pay for rent. 

Are you in favor of just letting the child either die or starve to death?  And do you consider the parent to be irresponsible because they only are paid $5 per hour?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ...If you think tar and feathering is OK for people charing more than what you think they should charge, perhaps the parents that won't do the very least for the kids they produce should have the same done to them.  If you won't do for you own kids what is considered the basics, you're the worst type POS that exists.
> ...



It's not gouging simply because someone doesn't like the price.  The only ones allowing children to suffer where the parents.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 24, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ...If you think tar and feathering is OK for people charing more than what you think they should charge, perhaps the parents that won't do the very least for the kids they produce should have the same done to them.  If you won't do for you own kids what is considered the basics, you're the worst type POS that exists.
> ...


You make it sound like there is no other choice than to buy an epipen

In fact epipens aren't needed at all


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The EpiPen is more convenient but it's not the only way.  You are correct.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Only something like 2.5% of the population have allergies sever enough to warrant treating with epinephrine.

The epipen is a niche product that is convenient yes but by no means is it essential


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The Epipen is more convenient to use.  That doesn't mean there haven't been alternatives.  People whined about the cost because they didn't WANT to use the alternatives.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Let them send you bill or you personally provide the food.  Problem solved.

Yes I do consider it to be irresponsible to only be paid $5/hour.  If the only skills an adults has makes them $5/hour, it's not because of the employer but because they have such low skills.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> The Epipen is more convenient to use.  That doesn't mean there haven't been alternatives.  People whined about the cost because they didn't WANT to use the alternatives.



Wow, you're such a tool of big government.  There are only two companies that are allowed to sell the generic drug of adrenalin, so there's no meaningful competition. Stop being a damn fool and pretending there are "alternatives".

Insurance companies are so regulated that again there's no meaningful competition.  A doctor writes a prescription for an Epipen, the patient gets an Epipen at about the same cost as any competing product, because the insurance company has to pay the difference, the you, the tragedy of the commons, thinks drugs are cheap and you are clueless as to why insurance costs so much, except they must be gouging.

So, you, a lame excuse for a conservative, thinks the solution to expensive medical care is government subsidized savings accounts, because that's what your neocon masters tell you is the solution instead of Obamacare's subsidized insurance.

The solution is Deregulation, Deregulation, Deregulation.  Allow everyone to sell adrenaline, just like everyone can sell apple juice.  Allow insurance companies to refuse to pay for more expensive drugs within a drug category.  And, stop being a damn fool saying stupid cr1p like "People whined about the cost because they didn't WANT to use the alternatives."  For a while, you couldn't get any adrenaline for under several hundred dollars a package.  And, it's only the public outcry and threat of federal action that has caused these two companies to provide less insanely expensive options.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Like I said, son, you disliking it doesn't equate to poorly written. You sound like kid saying I don't like it so it's wrong.
> 
> Perhaps you should move on if you don't like it here.



Naw, we are going to fix this country and pound you dumb ass rednecks into the dirt for your own good...


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Unless I got the pussy that child came out of, it's not my responsibility because his/her parents are faulty. It doesn't default to those that didn't produce the child because those that did refuse to do their job.



Too bad you really don't have any say in the matter, Cleetus.  

You will pay your taxes and they will go to poor kids.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Common defense is explained in several clauses of Article I, Section 8.



Okay, but where does that say we have to defend Saudi Arabia?  

Because if you just had a military that defended the United States, it wouldn't be a very big one. We'd spend less than 1% of GDP on defense, just like all the other democracies do.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > The Epipen is more convenient to use.  That doesn't mean there haven't been alternatives.  People whined about the cost because they didn't WANT to use the alternatives.
> ...



Where did I say the solution for expensive medical care is government subsidized savings accounts?  When you can show that, I'll address the rest of it.  Until then, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Common defense is explained in several clauses of Article I, Section 8.
> ...



Right next to the part where it says food stamps, healthcare, government housing, etc.

If the people that constantly demand someone else provide the basics in life for them would do something for themselves for once in their lives, spending on social welfare would be nothing.  If people like you that think they deserve someone else's money would do for them what you say they deserve, same thing.  

Not my problem you don't like the amount being spent but spending it to DEFEND is DEFENSE and it is a specifically delegated power for Congress.  If you're going to argue a point, argue the fundamentals not "I don't like it so it must be wrong".


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I got the pussy that child came out of, it's not my responsibility because his/her parents are faulty. It doesn't default to those that didn't produce the child because those that did refuse to do their job.
> ...



Too bad I have to do it on  your behalf because you aren't willing to do so.  Makes me superior to you, leech.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, son, you disliking it doesn't equate to poorly written. You sound like kid saying I don't like it so it's wrong.
> ...



We?  You aren't going to do anything but kiss Obama's black ass, BOY.  You couldn't pound yourself much less anyone else.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Right next to the part where it says food stamps, healthcare, government housing, etc.
> 
> If the people that constantly demand someone else provide the basics in life for them would do something for themselves for once in their lives, spending on social welfare would be nothing. If people like you that think they deserve someone else's money would do for them what you say they deserve, same thing.



Hey, pass a law providing everyone have a job, and that no one can have more than their fair share, then we can chat. 

The 1% who control 43% of the wealth didn't earn that.. someone else did the work and they reaped the profits.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> We? You aren't going to do anything but kiss Obama's black ass, BOY. You couldn't pound yourself much less anyone else.



Again, guy, at the rate Trump is failing, you guys will be gone sooner than you think.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Right next to the part where it says food stamps, healthcare, government housing, etc.
> ...



That's how business works.  Those that provide the jobs and take the risk reap a benefit.  Don't like it, keep a job for a change.  

I see you use the typical fair share bullshit argument.  If the only skills someone has is using a broom, a toilet brush, and garbage bag, if they get paid $5/hour, that's more than their fair share.  

You don't wan to talk.  You want the low/no skilled person to make the same as the highly educated, high skilled person.  Not going to happen.  If those low skilled people think they can do better, let them try.  If they could, they would.  Since they haven't, they can't.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > We? You aren't going to do anything but kiss Obama's black ass, BOY. You couldn't pound yourself much less anyone else.
> ...



Yet more than 1000 Democrats lost seats while Obama was in office.  You can make excuses and blame it on all sorts of things.  That doesn't change that it happened.  So funny you can't do a damn thing about it but say you're going to do something that the past 7 years has proven you didn't do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> That's how business works. Those that provide the jobs and take the risk reap a benefit. Don't like it, keep a job for a change.



Except the rich don't provide jobs, consumer demand does. The rich merely benefit, Possum Catcher. 



Conservative65 said:


> I see you use the typical fair share bullshit argument. If the only skills someone has is using a broom, a toilet brush, and garbage bag, if they get paid $5/hour, that's more than their fair share.



Hey, the thing is, those are valuable services. I mean I know you are used to shitting in an outhouse back with Mary Sue, but most of us like clean, sanitary facilities.  



Conservative65 said:


> You don't wan to talk. You want the low/no skilled person to make the same as the highly educated, high skilled person. Not going to happen. If those low skilled people think they can do better, let them try. If they could, they would. Since they haven't, they can't.



I think anyone who works for a living should have the right to a fair wage, and they should have reasonable work protections.  

The country actually works better when you have those things. There's a reason why we had our greatest prosperity when we had our greatest level of unionization.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > That's how business works. Those that provide the jobs and take the risk reap a benefit. Don't like it, keep a job for a change.
> ...



No one said demand wasn't part of it.  You have to have demand in order for someone with the financial ability to hire others.  Are you saying poor people are hiring others?

They are valuable.  About $5/hour is the value of that level of skill.  

If you have $5/hour skills and you get paid $5/hour, that's a fair wage.  What's unfair about being paid what your skills are worth.  By the way, unless you're do the paying with your money, you don't get to determine what I think those skills are worth.  If you want to hire someone to do things a 5 year old kid can do and pay them $15/hr, do it with your money.  

There's a reason the cost of living is so high in places where unions are prevalent.  If someone makes twice as much per hour but the cost of living is twice as high, does that really mean the person is doing something more?  No, but you don't understand basic economics or math.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> No one said demand wasn't part of it. You have to have demand in order for someone with the financial ability to hire others. Are you saying poor people are hiring others?



Okay, I realize that you are kind of dumb... so I'll explain this to you realllly slowly. 

Jobs are created by consumer demand. We make and sell products because people need them. 

A rich guy could open a factory to make shit sandwiches, and he'd quickly lose his money because nobody wants a shit sandwich. 

And while the rich have a little more money to buy things, most economic activity is consumer demand by working class folks. 



Conservative65 said:


> There's a reason the cost of living is so high in places where unions are prevalent. If someone makes twice as much per hour but the cost of living is twice as high, does that really mean the person is doing something more? No, but you don't understand basic economics or math.



The reason why the cost of living is high in those places is THAT'S WHERE PEOPLE WANT TO LIVE.  I mean, yeah, you can live cheaper in a trailer park in JesusLand... but who'd want to? 
.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > No one said demand wasn't part of it. You have to have demand in order for someone with the financial ability to hire others. Are you saying poor people are hiring others?
> ...



Never said demand didn't help create jobs.  What I said is that when jobs are created to meet that demand, the poor aren't creating them. 

A rich guy isn't going to open a factory to create shit sandwiches unless there is demand.  If that demand occurs, rest assured the rich guy will be the one opening the factory not the poor guy.    However, in many cases, there are things where someone invented something that did create a demand because people liked what they saw.  In those cases, it still wasn't the poor guy doing it.

Sorry you didn't grasp the economics lesson today, Joe. 

Or you could live in the projects in Chicago but who'd want to do that?

According to you, the rich have a lot more money.  Why did you change your story, BOY?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Never said demand didn't help create jobs. What I said is that when jobs are created to meet that demand, the poor aren't creating them.



There would be no jobs without the demand. It's why you want the people who do the work to be well compensated.  



Conservative65 said:


> Or you could live in the projects in Chicago but who'd want to do that?



Uh, guy, there are no more "projects" in Chicago.  We realized they were a bad idea and tore them all down.


----------



## KissMy (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Dear Repubtard. Syrian Arab Muslim's son Steve Jobs was a Poor Hippie Democrat! He slept on the floor in friends' Government Funded dorm rooms ate free charity meals & his daughter was on welfare! He created the biggest demand, jobs & largest company in world history.


----------



## dblack (Aug 24, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > The Epipen is more convenient to use.  That doesn't mean there haven't been alternatives.  People whined about the cost because they didn't WANT to use the alternatives.
> ...



Exactly. The reason low-cost health care, and low-cost health insurance aren't available is because they're illegal. But of course the people who passed these laws in the first place aren't going to admit that.


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Where did I say the solution for expensive medical care is government subsidized savings accounts?  When you can show that, I'll address the rest of it.  Until then, go fuck yourself.



Subsidized savings is a popular Republican plan. Health Savings Accounts.  Of course, saving for a future illness is worthless for people already sick.  Throwing money at a problem only makes it more expensive.  Blah, blah, blah.

If there were any conservative voices in the GOP, you'd hear this chant: Deregulate.  Deregulate. Deregulate.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Never said demand didn't help create jobs. What I said is that when jobs are created to meet that demand, the poor aren't creating them.
> ...



There would be no products if poor people were expected to meet that demand.  

Are you saying demand is defined as someone wanting another person to create something?  Demand for a product comes after the product is made not because someone wants it made.  You can't have demand for something, by definition unless it actually exists.  

If someone that makes a product does so using $5/hour skills and  they get $5/hour, that's well compensated.  Seems you define well compensated as paying them more for doing something where the skills aren't worth that much.  

Call them what you want.  Like I said with food stamps vs. EBT, it's the same thing.  Calling it something different doesn't change what it does.  You can no longer call something the projects but if subsidized housing still exists for those that once lived in the projects, calling it something else doesn't change what it does.  You're hung up on semantics while ignoring the purpose.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I say the solution for expensive medical care is government subsidized savings accounts?  When you can show that, I'll address the rest of it.  Until then, go fuck yourself.
> ...



All you had to say was you couldn't provide the quote you claimed I made. 

All you've done is shown that being a Republican isn't the same as being a Conservative.  You have yet to show where I said what you claimed I said.  Can you?  If not, refer back to what you can do to yourself.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Why do you use the exception as if it's the rule?    How many cases like his exist where the daughter and perhaps a grandchild is still on welfare.  That's the other 99 you don't address.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > There's a reason why gouging people is illegal.
> ...


Disagreed, but if we allow laissez faire capitalism, shouldn't we also allow tar and feathering?  Assassination?  

Personally, I'm a fan of the Bell model of "Assassination Politics":  Assassination Politics - by Jim Bell


----------



## BulletProof (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> All you had to say was you couldn't provide the quote you claimed I made.
> 
> All you've done is shown that being a Republican isn't the same as being a Conservative.  You have yet to show where I said what you claimed I said.  Can you?  If not, refer back to what you can do to yourself.



You said, "The Epipen is more convenient to use. That doesn't mean there haven't been alternatives. People whined about the cost because they didn't WANT to use the alternatives."  That sounds like the party line, blame the people, not the government.  You say people don't want to use alternatives.  The people DON'T have alternatives.  

When the feds only allow two companies make a drug (even a generic drug), that's not much of an alternative.  When insurance companies can't insist on cheaper versions of a drug, there effectively is no alternative.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Correct  "It's not gouging simply because someone doesn't like the price", but when someone jacks up the price by 400% because they have no competition, _it is gouging_.

Again, let them do it and let "We, the People" have the option to tar and feather moneygrubbers.  It's hypocritical of you to claim the government shouldn't protect children but should protect moneygrubbers.  "Let them eat cake" attitudes lead to revolution.

*"Don't Tread on Me"*​


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > All you had to say was you couldn't provide the quote you claimed I made.
> ...



I didn't say what you claimed I said.  There are alternatives.  Even you admit that when you say there are TWO companies.    When the method of using it has more than one way, there are alternatives.  

You sound like those idiots that say I don't have a choice but to go to work.  That's a false statement.  You may not like the results of not going but the alternative exists.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



So there are no other ways of getting epinephrine besides the auto injector?  They may not be as convenient or as easy but they exist.  

It's hypocritical to claim the government, an entity that didn't produce the child should do more to protect the child than the two that did create it.  To say the government has more responsibility than the parents is quite hypocritical.  

Go ahead and try to tar/feather.  Don't get mad if those you're trying to tar and feather fight back.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > He's not the one that says he hates the Constitution because he doesn't like what it says. You are.
> ...


Translation:  _Shred the Constitution_.

Sorry, Joe, but that's not going to happen.   Hate the Constitution you like, but the only you can destroy it is to destroy our government.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Are you saying demand is defined as someone wanting another person to create something? Demand for a product comes after the product is made not because someone wants it made. You can't have demand for something, by definition unless it actually exists.



That's kind of retarded.  But to the point, rich people aren't inventing things. Most new products are designed by employees who sign intellectual property agreements, which means anything they come up with is owned by the company/rich people. 

The thing about the Capitalist is that he's a parasite who has convinced you he's a vital organ.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I don't know of any, but since you claim there are, I look forward to your links.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> So there are no other ways of getting epinephrine besides the auto injector? They may not be as convenient or as easy but they exist.



I'm sure there are... and they are difficult to administer if you are in the middle of a severe allergic reaction.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying demand is defined as someone wanting another person to create something? Demand for a product comes after the product is made not because someone wants it made. You can't have demand for something, by definition unless it actually exists.
> ...



Those designers have the opportunity to do the designs on their own without signing a damn thing.  If they sign such an agreement, it's by choice.  No one if forcing them to do so.

I provided an explanation of how demand works and you ignored it.  That makes you retarded.  

By the way, the designer gets paid well for the design.  

Your problem is you don't like capitalism.  It's either because you've been a failure in such a system or you know you, no matter hard you try, will fail.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...






Notice the auto injector in the upper right corner and the traditional method of taking an injection in the middle.  Like I said, it may not be as convenient but it does exist.  

I'm going to need you to get back to me on the question of why the government should be more responsible for a child than those that took the action to produce it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > So there are no other ways of getting epinephrine besides the auto injector? They may not be as convenient or as easy but they exist.
> ...



If you can operate an epi pen, you can operate the traditional methods of taking an injection.

Like I said, they may not be as convenient but they do the same thing.    Convenience has a price.  You can't go into a convenient store and buy something as cheaply as you can buy it at a grocery store.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Pictures are nice.  Link?  So where is the drug obtained and how much does it cost?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Why don't you just admit that I provided what you said didn't exist and move on?  Some people that do nothing but make excuses can't be pleased.  You said you didn't know of any alternatives and I provide an alternative.  

You'll have to read to see the numbers:

As Epipen prices skyrocket, consumers and EMTs resort to syringes for severe allergies


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Thanks for a link.  Was that so hard? 

_"...That’s raising concern among some doctors and patient advocates, who warn that it’s more complicated to get the correct dose and administer it safely with a syringe.

“Anyone using this approach would require extensive medical training to do it effectively and safely, without contamination or accidental intravenous injection,” said Dr. James Baker, Jr., the CEO and chief medical officer of Food Allergy Research & Education. The organization’s corporate sponsors include Mylan, which manufactures the EpiPen, and Sanofi, which used to sell a competitor."_


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Did you actually need it to know the alternative was cheaper?

Why do you think someone that is the CEO of an organization who is sponsored by the company that sells the Epi auto injectors would make it out that the alternative is hard to do safely?

It's not hard to do.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


It's cheaper to make your own clothes or build your own car, but not many people have the skill set to do it.  

So, you don't have a problem with producers charging $20 for a jar of Strawberry jam, $100 for a chicken?  After all, you can make your own, so what's the problem?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Using what's in the picture I provided isn't NEAR as hard to learn as making your own clothes or building your own car.  

I simply wouldn't buy those items or would use a cheaper alternative.  That's why I have a somewhat large garden.  I grow a lot of my own food and have chickens, although primarily for the eggs.  If need be, I'd ring the neck of one of them, clean it, and eat it.     I process my own deer meat and have eaten chicken that was clucking earlier in the day.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Didn't you read your own link, dude?

Ever heard of Monsanto?  Are you okay with them or another GMO corporation restricting you from growing your own food or raising chickens because they have a patent on the seed or eggs used for incubating?


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I guess they'll be busy coming to get my chickens and tear up the garden.  Or running like little bitches when they try.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> I provided an explanation of how demand works and you ignored it. That makes you retarded.



No, I just found it retarded and ignored it.  Mostly because that isn't really how things work in the world.  



Conservative65 said:


> By the way, the designer gets paid well for the design.



Really? I knew a team of engineers at my last company, and they really didn't get shit beyond their salaries for their hard work.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> I guess they'll be busy coming to get my chickens and tear up the garden. Or running like little bitches when they try.



Okay, you do get that they would have the legal right to do exactly that with the government backing them up.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I provided an explanation of how demand works and you ignored it. That makes you retarded.
> ...



How you operate isn't the real world.  You believe that if you don't like something that automatically makes it wrong.  

Do you have names of those engineers so I can verify your claim?  Unless you can, just something else you've said you can't back up.    However, if they got paid for their hard work and the salary was equal to the level of work, what says they deserve extra for doing what they were getting paid to do?  You sound like one of these dumbasses from the public educational system that believes they're supposed to be rewarded for showing up on time to class all week.  It's what they're supposed to do.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess they'll be busy coming to get my chickens and tear up the garden. Or running like little bitches when they try.
> ...



Oh, you don't get it?   I didn't think so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 25, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Do you have names of those engineers so I can verify your claim?



Uh, no, guy.... I don't waste time like that. 



Conservative65 said:


> However, if they got paid for their hard work and the salary was equal to the level of work, what says they deserve extra for doing what they were getting paid to do?



This is the problem. If the Engineer got paid $70,000 a year, and the company made millions of dollars off their design, then NO, they didn't get their fair share.  If the buyer at that company found them $450,000 in cost savings and only got paid $42,000 a year, then that guy didn't get his fair share, either. 

again, the capitalist is a parasite who has convinced stupid people he's a vital organ.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have names of those engineers so I can verify your claim?
> ...



Uh, your claim has been dismissed as invalid and unproven.

If the engineer got paid what he agreed to get paid and did his job while getting paid that amount, it was a fair share.  You don't have to like it for it to be fair.  

You don't get to make the determination of what is a fair share.  You simply don't have that ability, son.  I can understand why someone such as yourself thinks so.  You've never amounted to anything in your life but shit and know there's nothing you can do to change it.  Therefore, you whine and cry about someone not giving you what YOU think your're worth.  Not how it works.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 25, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> You don't get to make the determination of what is a fair share. You simply don't have that ability, son. I can understand why someone such as yourself thinks so. You've never amounted to anything in your life but shit and know there's nothing you can do to change it. Therefore, you whine and cry about someone not giving you what YOU think your're worth. Not how it works.



Again, my guess is my resume is a lot more impressive than yours... but never mind.


----------



## Conservative65 (Aug 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't get to make the determination of what is a fair share. You simply don't have that ability, son. I can understand why someone such as yourself thinks so. You've never amounted to anything in your life but shit and know there's nothing you can do to change it. Therefore, you whine and cry about someone not giving you what YOU think your're worth. Not how it works.
> ...



Again, until you can prove it, you're simply running your mouth.

I'll actually be close enough to Chicago in about 2 months to make my way there.  If you're man enough, I'll be glad to have you hand me a copy so we can compare.  Interested?


----------

